# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Универсальный патч не работает

## freemind001

Добрый день,

Платформа 8.2.14.540, Комплексная конфигурация 1.1.14.1, Универсальный патч
Запускается через раз, в последнее время вообще не запускается.
Что делать?

---------- Post added at 08:01 ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 ----------

Пишут, что нужно ставить эмулятор, не могу нигде его найти, 
помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## RedEyes

Да, у меня универсальны патч тоже криво справляется... некоторые БД вроде более или менее работают, некоторые каждые минут 5 отлетают, мол, ключ не найден... выложите под спойлером самые последние версии (под версию 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.519))

----------


## proninasasha

Неужели ни у кого нет работающего и не слетающего патча для 1С 8.2.14.540 для windows 7. Поделитесь пожалуйста))

----------


## Andrei07

> Неужели ни у кого нет работающего и не слетающего патча для 1С 8.2.14.540 для windows 7. Поделитесь пожалуйста))


http://shareflare.net/download/6924....Setup.exe.html

----------

proninasasha (24.11.2011), vova2312 (28.12.2011)

----------


## ramzan_s

может это платформа кривая (8.2.14.540) у меня сегодня два раза вылетел, и это при физически вставленном ключе (хасп)
-----
1с 8.2.14.540(зик бу 1.0.32.3)+win7

----------


## wanlim

Unipatch работает только в связке с эмулятором haspflt.sys (только для Win32 - x86), и в режиме терминального доступа к 1С. Сам по себе он практически беcполезен. И начиная с релиза платформ 5xx, unipatch можно не использовать.

----------


## Odavid

> Unipatch работает только в связке с эмулятором haspflt.sys (только для Win32 - x86), и в режиме терминального доступа к 1С. Сам по себе он практически беcполезен. И начиная с релиза платформ 5xx, unipatch можно не использовать.


унипатч заработал как раз на Windows 7, да еще х64, и именно на 8.2.14.540

---------- Post added at 12:25 ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 ----------




> унипатч заработал как раз на Windows 7, да еще х64, и именно на 8.2.14.540


правда, работает неустойчиво и периодически вылетает...

----------


## wanlim

работа в течении от 30 секунд до максимум 2 часов при вылете без сохранения данных не является работой. Так что, по теме, он скорее не заработал,а перестал работать.

----------


## Odavid

Так какое решение?
продолжать использовать 8.13?

----------


## koles010

Не в эту тему, но всё же..
Как можно удалить этот патч?
Купили ключи, теперь в патче нет необходимости.
Переустанавливал платформу и драйвера, пишет нет ключей(хотя они стоят)
Пришлось опять патчить.
8.2.14.540
Win 2008 r2 Standart x64

----------


## wanlim

Полностью удалить платформу с ключем HASP. Удалить все эмуляторы , если они имеются.
Установить платформу с поддержкой HASP. Установить (Aladdin) Safenet License Manager если ключ сетевой многопользовательский

----------


## soleille

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор 1c 8.2.14.540 Win 7 x32
soleille@list.ru

----------

